# Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!



## Krabbat (12. Juni 2013)

*Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Hallo allerseits.
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich CoH2 (Beta) starte, kommt die unten angefügte Meldung, dass es im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet wurde und daher vielleicht nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Meldung kommt sowohl am Pc als auch am Laptop  , beide haben Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit, immer beim 1. Start des Spiels, nachdem ein Update installiert wurde (und nach der Installation des Spiels selbst kam die Meldung auch). Wenn man dann auf Ok klickt startet das Spiel und läuft auch ganz gut, aber der Mauszeiger ist z.B. nahezu winzig klein und Ich habe auch irgentwie ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn das Spiel dauernd sowas meldet.
Ich habe es aber ganz normal gestartet und weiß daher nicht, warum da irgentwas im Kompatibilitäsmodus laufen soll. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
Wäre echt nett, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Edit: Seit dem neuen Update stürtz das Programm bei starten auch noch ab 
Ich werde es mal mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen ...

Edit 2: Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht: Weiterhin diese Meldung und er sürzt beim Starten immer ab 

Edit 3: Hab die Lösung in Internet gefunden:
*To fix the issue:*

Hit start->run->*regedit*
Go to key: *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Layers*
Look for a entry with your path to *steam.exe*
Delete that entry
If you dont find it there try *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Layers*
Viel Erfolg allen, die das gleiche Problem haben, bei mir hat es funktioniert, nachdem ich gemäß der Beschreibung den Eintrag in dem in Schritt 5 genannten Ordner gelöscht habe


----------



## Zentauri81 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Danke hat geholfen


----------



## Krabbat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Kein Problem


----------



## Bundylein (9. August 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Hallo,

habe die Datei gelöscht, aber es hatte sich nichts geändert.
Erst nachdem ich den PC neu gestartet habe, funktioniert es super.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## 15alex08 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Hallo,

ich habe -unter Windows 8.1- genau das gleiche Problem, allerdings habe ich im Regedit diesen Ordner "Layer" nicht.
Weiß jemand, wie man dieses Problem unter Windows 8.1 behaben kann ?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Otep (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Gute Frage!!!

Habe auch das Problem... bekomme es nicht hin!


----------



## Schrotti (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Ich schliesse mich der Frage von 15alex08 an.

Unter Windows 8.1 gibt es die obrigen Einträge nicht.

Ab "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags" ist ende im Gelände.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

funktioniert bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Krabbat (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam / Company of Heroes 2 wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet?!*

Mh, dann funktioniert die Lösung wohl nur bei Win7.
Windows 8 habe ich nicht, da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Aber fall jemand was herausfindet, übernehme ich das gerne mit in den Anfangspost.


----------

